# Dein schönster Angelkasten! Bier zu gewinnen!



## Georg Baumann (3. Januar 2020)

Ab jetzt gibt's jeden Freitag eine Kiste Bier von der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle! Schaut mal auf der Startseite vorbei, wenn Ihr mitmachen wollt: https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/dein-schoenster-angelkasten.30/

Bitte die Antwort *NICHT in die Kommentare* posten, sondern per Email senden.


----------

